# Pair of Raptor 36.7G SATA drives



## The_Other_One (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm considering upgrading my machine so I have a bit more space.  If so, I don't really need these raptor drives anymore.  I'm currently just curious how much I could get for them.  I'd prefer to sell them as a pair, but individual is fine.

The drives aren't too old(less than a year) and are EXTREAMLY fast.  I'll probably be loosing some speed without them...  They are also rather quiet to be 10,000RPMs    So, just tell me what you're willing to pay.  I'll possibly stick them on ebay, but I'm just asking around first, as usual...


----------



## Xycron (Jan 15, 2006)

how much of a speed different do you think you owuld see from a 7,200rpm 8mb buffer one to your's? Might be nice to install window's onto  Any idea on a asking price? To many thigns to buy, I still need to get someone on this fourms Capture card that i told him i would bu unleess he already told it becausse he had to wait for me to long lol.


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm beginning to reconsider ;P  But still, who knows.

Anyway, these things scream.  I could get a benchmark sometime, but they are definetly faster than any 7200RPM drive I've ever used!

Some people argue the Maxtor drives with 16M cache are faster.  I havn't compared the two, but it would have to be pretty damn fast to outrun these bad boys


----------



## ckfordy (Jan 15, 2006)

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to reconsider ;P But still, who knows.
> 
> Anyway, these things scream. I could get a benchmark sometime, but they are definetly faster than any 7200RPM drive I've ever used!
> 
> Some people argue the Maxtor drives with 16M cache are faster. I havn't compared the two, but it would have to be pretty damn fast to outrun these bad boys


 
how much do you want for them i might buy  them for my new computer.


----------



## palmmann (Jan 15, 2006)

price for one? by the way, this would be an upgrade for me in size


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't know...  They look like they go for about $70 used on ebay.  So $140 for both?


----------



## The Astroman (Jan 15, 2006)

Would you be willing to swap them for a 160 gb SATA drive ?

It's this one: http://www.rubyskytech.com/ProductInfo.aspx?affid=9&productid=6Y160M0

+ $? 

I also have a PS1 with games lol and an ISDN modem lol if ur interested.

If u want, I could swap that drive and the PS1/ISDN modem for both drives.


----------



## Beyond (Jan 15, 2006)

i'll vouch for her that they are VERY fast.  my only problem is obviously the size... i have about 150gb of total space.. 74 of which is from the raptor.

i thought 150gb of space would plenty since i had lived off of 80gb for a long time, but wow... it doesn't when you don't try to save


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 15, 2006)

The Astroman:  Sorry, no trades except for new stuff...  I'm not a fan of used harddrives.  Hehe, no use for the ISDN, and I sold my PS1 about a year ago 



			
				Beyond said:
			
		

> i'll vouch for her that they are VERY fast.



HER?!


----------



## The Astroman (Jan 15, 2006)

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> The Astroman:  Sorry, no trades except for new stuff...  I'm not a fan of used harddrives.  Hehe, no use for the ISDN, and I sold my PS1 about a year ago



OK. Thanx anyway


----------



## Beyond (Jan 15, 2006)

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> HER?!



you are a girl, aren't you? lol..


----------



## The Astroman (Jan 15, 2006)

Beyond said:
			
		

> you are a girl, aren't you? lol..



No, HE'S not!


----------



## Beyond (Jan 15, 2006)

rofl, so sorry man  

i had you confused with the_one

my bad once again!


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmmmm


----------



## krimson_king (Jan 15, 2006)

cant you see??  hes the OTHER ONE


----------



## Charles_Lee (Jan 25, 2006)

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> I don't know...  They look like they go for about $70 used on ebay.  So $140 for both?



thats very good price. too bad i already got my 74Gb raptor for almost $300 can.


----------



## Blue (Jan 25, 2006)

krimson_king said:
			
		

> cant you see??  hes the OTHER ONE



So he's not that one? .


----------



## burton_o6 (Jan 26, 2006)

thos are the 10,000 rpm drives arent they?


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 26, 2006)

Yup...might you be interested ;D


----------



## burton_o6 (Jan 26, 2006)

i was thinking about it...but i dont think i will need two


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 26, 2006)

Aw come on...thank of all that speed


----------



## Charles_Lee (Jan 27, 2006)

ya, buying just 1 would be really good deal, hehe


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 27, 2006)

OK...  I know someone else here was thinking about just getting one as well


----------



## helmie (Jan 29, 2006)

Could I use this just for windows, then use my 250GB drive for everything else?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2006)

helmie said:
			
		

> Could I use this just for windows, then use my 250GB drive for everything else?


Yes you can, but i would use the 36GB drive for Windows and all my apps.  And use the 250Gb for everything else.


----------



## helmie (Jan 29, 2006)

I would probably have to format my HDD right?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2006)

helmie said:
			
		

> I would probably have to format my HDD right?


If you want windows on the new one, then theres no since in having it installed on the old one as well.


----------



## redrider773 (Jan 29, 2006)

Yo I'm interested in those. good condition? would you be willing to sell sometime later this week? I'll pay $140 including shipping to NH.


----------

